

10 Realtime Web Technology Predictions for 2014 - leggetter
http://www.leggetter.co.uk/2014/02/24/10-realtime-web-technology-predictions-for-2014.html

======
_puk
So presumably every site I visit in 2014 will request my location?

Didn't hang around long enough to read it after that..

~~~
leggetter
No. That would be the geolocation API
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/WebAPI/Using_geolocati...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/WebAPI/Using_geolocation)

You can of course use that in conjunction with realtime web technologies: For
example, see: [http://leggetter.github.io/100-lines-or-less-js/realtime-
col...](http://leggetter.github.io/100-lines-or-less-js/realtime-
collaborative-mapping/)

Actually, that one doesn't use the geolocation API. It's just a realtime
mapping example.

This one uses the geolocation API: [https://github.com/leggetter/realtime-
visitor-tracker](https://github.com/leggetter/realtime-visitor-tracker)

It's actually a really good use case, but not the only one.

~~~
ksrm
I believe he is referring to the fact that your website requests one's
location for no apparent reason.

~~~
leggetter
Ah, I understand now. See point 2 here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7297658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7297658)

------
Hopka
1) Why the clickbait title? 2) What do you want my Geolocation for? 3) Why
can't I middle click or ctrl+click any links in the article?

~~~
leggetter
1\. I guess I could've removed the "10" bit?

2\. I'm running some realtime benchmarks on a number of hosted service
providers. If I can get the geolocation it let's me add that to the benchmark
results. Granted, a banner that provides info on that would be better than the
bog-standard browser prompt.

3\. Yeah, sorry about that. I'm interested to see where I'm sending traffic to
so am capturing outbound clicks. It seems there's a bug on Chromium on Linux
where the `event.metaKey` isn't set to `true` when it should be. See
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=95874](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=95874)

------
cellover
Is preventing middle-click to open in new tab a trend for 2014? If yes, I
don't want to live on this internet anymore.

~~~
cellover
Seems like the middle-click issue is a bug known to the owner of the site:
[http://www.leggetter.co.uk/2014/02/24/10-realtime-web-
techno...](http://www.leggetter.co.uk/2014/02/24/10-realtime-web-technology-
predictions-for-2014.html#comment-1259700530)

~~~
leggetter
Yeah, thanks. Hopefully that's fixed now.

------
wcummings
Title should be "How Many Times Can I Say 'Realtime' in One Post"

~~~
josefresco
Branding at its finest ... or worst. I think it's a little overboard, but hey
...don't knock the guy for trying to put his brand in your mind.

------
arocks
"Realtime being fundamentally integrated with an app or website" comes with
the assumption that the visitor is always connected. This might not always be
true especially for the mobile user. Users would appreciate a functional site
that works well despite the intermittent connectivity than one that shows a
spinning loader.

